# Va Beach Boat Ho Reports 12/17pm & 12/18am



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Ho'ed my wait out Friday afternoon on Capt. Mike's Carolina Skiff and were fishing just outside of Rudee Inlet by 130pm. Birds were working right at Inlet an immediately had a throwback rock so moved north of Va Beach pier and C&R'd two more 22-24" fish. Then heard of a bite down off the golf ball and once on'em caught 7 blues 8-10lbs in 15 mins including 4 on one rod trolling Capt. Scott's soon to be patented "white knight" (a chain of 4 baits). Looked like we were long lining as we brought those blues in over the side  Blue blitz was on and could have stacked'em like cordwood instead left'em for the late afternoon Cape Henry rock bite where we boxed a 30" and a fat 38". Rock weren't hot in heavy, but a good run all in all including the calm seas off the ocean front  

Boat Ho Day 2: COMBAT FISHIN' @ Cape Henry w/4-6' seas in Capt. George's 24' Albemarle. Took are beating fishing the 7am-noon catching are 6 fish limit of Rock 30-34" and throwin' back another 4-5 Rock 24-30". Most if time was spent trolling, bouncing up-down side-side making sure to stay in das boot, then there was the dodging the conch pots, fishing nets, and other boats. Glad I'm only asked to go for angling purposes and not driving the boat  FM Carl & the Capt. did amazing job steering the Always Somethin' through an incredible mess & mire.

THX to both Capts and crews for having me aboard and the fishin'  

So there ya go Dawg. Ho, ho, ho,

`bucket


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Blues*

I see you got in to them Blues too!

Wish I could have reeled in one, but I was having fun driving the boat.

Sounds like we all got some meat for the freezer!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Who'd a thunk it*



Dixie719 said:


> I see you got in to them Blues too!
> 
> Wish I could have reeled in one, but I was having fun driving the boat.
> 
> Sounds like we all got some meat for the freezer!


Boating reports on a boating board.  

Well not all of us got meat for our freezer. I went out Sat with 3 friends on a 19' Key West. We ran out of Poqoson(SP) river across the Bay to Plantatiion Light. 1' on the Bay my tail. Was easy 2-3 with bigger swells mixed in. Need less to say we got the snot beat out of us. Nothing up there so we ran back across the bay  towards the Hampton side and came across birds working and trolled around them but nothing. Decided to head on towards York Spit where we picked up a dink on the umbrella rig. Headed to the mouth of the York where I got another dink on a mojo. 

Finally gave up around 4pm where I stood up for the run back because I couldn't sit down. Think I may have broken my tail bone or at best bruised it.

So in conclusion, I think I'll stick to Surf fishing. Either that or my friends gotta get a bigger boat.


----------

